
Israel Bombs Gaza's Only Power Plant - jonmrodriguez
https://www.freespeech.org/video/palestinian-toll-tops-650-israel-attacks-gazas-only-power-plant
======
tzs
It's the only significant power plant IN Gaza, but it is not the only power
plant supplying Gaza. Gaza also gets power from Israel and Egypt, although a
chunk of the former was knocked out a few days ago when Hamas rockets took out
an Israeli power line that fed power to Gaza.

Also, the plant was not bombed, according to a power company official in a
press statement. He said the surrounding area was shelled by tanks, and the
generators were damaged by this.

------
rythmshifter
not ONE word mentioned of israeli civilian deaths. typical of world media
these days. they do mention a random thai national, but zero israelis. racist.

"Speaking today at the U.N. Human Rights Council, Navi Pillay, the U.N. high
commissioner for human rights, said there is a "strong possibility" Israel has
committed war crimes in Gaza. "

but she would never mention the daily war crimes against israeli citizens
going back decades... not once. racist.

~~~
statis
I find it shocking that someone who supports the Israeli state is complaining
of biased reports, but then again, playing the victim card with one had, while
creating genocide with another hand is pretty typical of the Zionists who are
perpetuating this massacre.

~~~
jdhzzz
Terrorists won.

~~~
dllthomas
That's what Counter Strike told me, about half the time.

